# Gtaa Store Listings



## Ciddian

I am just reworking the old list, sorry for the mess D:

Here is an archive of all the aquarium stores in the GTA. Listed from A-Z

Working on a google map. Still under construction, do let me know if there are any errors 
http://maps.google.ca/maps/ms?hl=en&...03449&t=h&z=18

A

*Advanced Reef Aquatics*
18 Thompson Road, Unit#4,
Milton, Ontario, L9T 2X5
*Tel* - (905) 693-6363 
*Website* - www.advancedreefaquatics.ca
*Email* - [email protected]
Gtaa Review Link
 
*Alternative Aquariums (Gone)*
3235 Fairview Street
Burlington, Ontario
*Tel* - (905) 681-FISH(3474)
*Fax* - (905) 681-3477
*Store Website* www.alternativeaquariums.com
Gtaa Review Link
*
AquaInspiration*
3477 Kennedy Road UNIT #9, 
Scarborough, ONTARIO
CANADA M1V 3Z7
(Steeles/Kennedy intersection)
*Tel* - (647) 729-6667 
*Store Email* - [email protected]
*Store Website* - www.aquainspiration.com
Gtaa Review Link

*Aquapets *
680 Silver Star Blvd 
Scarborough, ON , M1V5N1 
*Tel* - (416) 292-1688 
Gtaa Review Link

*Aqua Tropics*
2821 Dundas W.
Toronto, M6S 2S8 
*Tel* - (416) 604-3530 
*Store Website* http://www.aquatropics.ca/ATMain.php
Gtaa Review Link
 
*Aquatic Designs* (Closed)
12555 10th Line, Stouffville Country Market.
Stouffville, Ontario
19km North of the Metro Zoo.
*Tel* - (647) 298-POND(7663)
Gtaa Review Link
 
*Aquatic Kingdom*
1810 Dundas St West (just west of Hwy 427)
Mississauga L4X 1L8
*Tel* - (905) 281-1118 
*Website* - http://www.aquatickingdom.ca/
*Store Email* - [email protected]
Gtaa Review Link

*A & G Pets*
2555 Erin Centre Blvd
Unit 1&2, Mississauga, Ontario
L5M 5G9
*Tel* - (905) 542-4533 
Gtaa Review Link
*
ONLINE ONLY*

www.advancedreefaquatics.ca Gtaa Review Link
www.angelfins.ca
www.AquariumPlants.com
www.aquariumobsessed.com
www.aquariumshop.ca
www.aquarium-products.ca
http://www.aquaticprints.comStunning Aquatic prints
www.aquavalley.ca/eshop/ (Ottawa)
http://aquarliam.com/ (US site, Bothell, Washington)

-------------------------------

B

*Big Al's*

Hamilton 
140 Centennial Pkwy S
Hamitlon, ON L8E 1H9
*Tel* - (905) 560-1000 
*Store website* -www.bigalshamilton.ca

Scarborough 
1295 Kennedy Road 
Scarborough, Ontario M1P 2L4 
*Tel* - (416) 757-3281

Mississauga
850 Dundas Street East
Mississauga, Ontario L4Y 2B8 
*Tel* - (905) 276-6900

North York
180 Steeles Avenue West 
Thornhill, Ontario L4J 1A1 
*Tel* - (416) 223-2161

Oakville
557 Kerr Street 
Oakville, Ontario L6K 3C9 
*Tel* - (905) 339-3474

Whitby
1916 Dundas Street East 
Whitby, Ontario L1N 2L5 
*Tel* - (905) 725-3474

Vaughan Mills
3300 Rutherford Rd
*Tel* - (905) 303-3662

*Store Website* http://www.bigalscanada.com/
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3144

*ONLINE STORES*

www.bulkreefsupply.com (US)
www.blakeslivingreef.ca
Bluewaterirrigation (BWI) (CLOSED)

----------------------------------------------

C

*Cam's aquatic Services Fish store* (Closed?)
1133 Dundas street east 
Mississauga 
*Tel* - (647) 388-5291 
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/show...990#post118990

*Canada Corals*
1550 Meyerside Dr.
Unit 4 
Mississauga, Ontario
Canada L5T 1V4
(Dixie/Meyerside intersection)
*Tel* - (905) 564-7258
*Store Email* - [email protected]
*Store Website* - www.canadacorals.com

*Concord Pets*
2104 Hwy 7 Unit 8 
Concord On L4K 2S9 
*Tel* - (905) 669-4779 
*Store Website* - www.Concordpet.ca
*Email *- [email protected]
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/show...2072#post32072

*The Coral Reef Shop*
1371 Plains Road East,
Burlington, Ontario,
L7R 3P9
*Tel* - (289) 337-3398 
*Store
Website* - www.coralreefshop.com
*Email* - [email protected]
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/show...211#post269211

*ONLINE ONLY*

http://www.carlsaquarium.com (Gtaa Review Link)
www.coralmaster.com (western canada)
http://www.canadianaquatics.com/ _"We are a small business that aims to provide quality fish and service that reflect our passion for fish and their care_"

----------------------------------------------

D
*
Deep Blue Aquariums*
2887 Lawrence Avenue East, 
Toronto, ON 
M1P 2T8, Canada
*Tel:* 416-727-5652 
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44696

*Doogan's Markville Mall (CLOSED)*
Markham
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5285

*Downtown Pets & Aquarium*
280 Spadina Ave 
Toronto 
*Tel* - 416-979-7978 
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/show...8795#post38795

*Dragon Aquarium*
888 Dundas St E. 
Mississauga, L4Y4G6 
*Tel* - 905-897-8391 
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3145

*Dragon King Aquarium Centre Inc*.
4779 Steeles Ave. East Unit B10
Scarborough, Ontario
Telephone: (416)292-0885 
Website: www.dkac.ca

----------------------------------------------

E

*East West Marine* (CLOSED)
#28-9100 Jane Street
Concord, On. L4K 0A4
*Tel* - 905-738-2005 
*Store Website* - www.marinelands.com
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/show...645#post143645

----------------------------------------------


----------



## Ciddian

F

*Finatics Aquarium Store*
599 Kennedy RD 
Scarborough, ON
*Tel* - 416 265 2026 
*Hours:* CLOSED Monday Tuesday Wednesday
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3146

*Frank's Aquarium* (CLOSED)
Peachtree Centre, Unit C-18
8380 Kennedy Road
Markham, ON L3R 0W4
*Tel* - (905) 477-1950 
*Hours*
*Store Website* http://franksaquarium.ca/
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthre...4664#post74664

*Fragtory* (CLOSED)
Store address is avail, but must be apt. only.
*Tel* - (647) 822 5532 
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/show...7675#post77675

*Online Stores*

www.fragalot.ca
http://fragtory.blogspot.com
www.fragd.it
http://flyfishimports.com/
--

G

*Golden Garden Pet Shop*
4779 Steeles Ave. E 
Scarborough, M1V 4S5 
*Tel* - (416) 321-8890 
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/show...8796#post38796
*
Gold Ocean Aquarium*
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3221

*Groom Pet Shop* (Closed down)
2203 Bloor Street West, 
Toronto, ON M6S 1N5
*Tel* - 416-762-0297 
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/show...8797#post38797
*
Online Stores*
http://www.goreef.com/ (Aquarium supplies, Quebec)


----------------------------------------------

*H
*
--------------------------------*
I
*
*Incredible Aquarium 
*2018 Mallard Rd,
London, ON N6H 5L8, Canada
*Tel :* -1 519-471-830
http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/
*Gtaa Link* - http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1045450#post1045450

------------------------------------
*J 
*------------------------------------*

K
*
KIMS NATURE
10011 Hwy 48 Markham, ON 
Located on the corner of Major Mackenzie Dr and Hwy 48
*Tel -* (905) 201-6166 
*Store Website* - www.kimsnature.ca 
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/show...450#post294450

*Online Stores*

jlaquatics.com (western Cananda)
www.johnsfishfood.com/index.html


----------



## Ciddian

L

*Lucky Aquarium*
#F104A, 2nd floor 4350 Steeles Avenue East
Markham, ON L3R 9V4 
*Tel* - (905) 477-8778
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3147

*Living Aquarium*
652 Bishop St N,
Cambridge, ON N3H 4V6, Canada*Tel:*+1 519-653-5151
http://www.livingaquarium.net/
*Gtaa Link - *http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1019178#post1019178

----------------------------------------------

M

*Maple Garden Florist and Gift Shop*
673 Gerrard Street East
Toronto, ON M4M 1Y2
(416) 466-9811
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/show...190#post158190

*Menagerie*
549 Parliament St. 
Toronto, Ontario M4X 1P7 
*Tel* - (416) 921 4966
*Store Website *www.menageriepetshop.comhttp://themenagerie.ca/
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3148

*Marta's Pet & Aquaria*
2149 Weston Road, York, ON M9N 1X8
*Tel* - 416-242-2619 
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/show...8798#post38798

*Mr. Pet *
Ajax
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/show...8799#post38799
*
M&J Aquarium*
101-2101 Brimley Rd. Scarborough
*Tel* - 647-430-2998 
cell 416-508-9218 the owner is Bin
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/show...6430#post96430

*Michael's Pet Depot*
10520 Yonge Street
Richmond Hill, Ontario
L4C 3C7 Canada
Tel: 289-475-5315
Fax: 289-475-5316
Email: [email protected]
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25149
*
Milton Aquarium*
18 thompson rd. North, 
unit 4. L9t 2x5
Tel: 905-699-6115

*Min Jiang Aquarium
*2101 Brimley Road north of Sheppard Ave.
416-291-8182
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5532

*MOPS *(Mail order pet supply) (Warehouse PickUp Avail)
16 Harlowe Rd Unit 1B (around the back of the building -- you'll see MOPS posted on the door.)
Hamilton, Ontario
*Website:* www.mops.ca
*Gtaa Link:* http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/show...982#post328982

----------------------------------------------


----------



## Ciddian

N

*North American Fish Breeder *
2260 Kingston Rd.
Scarborough 
*Tel* - (416) 267-7252 
*Store Website *http://www.northamericanfishbreeders.com/
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3141

*ONLINE ONLY*

http://www.nwfishrescue.com
We re-home unwanted fish, amphibians, plants. Please call for an appointment.

----------------------------------------------

*O*

*Oakville Reef Gallery*
579 Kerr Street
Oakville, ON L6K 3E1
(905) 338-2782
http://www.oakvillereefgallery.com/
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10156

*Oceans Alive* (closed)
1244 The Queensway, 
Etobicoke, ON M8Z 1S2
*Tel* - 416-251-0000 
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/show...8800#post38800

*ONLINE ONLY*

ottawainverts.com/shop
oceanaquatics.com (Western Canada)
OceanicCorals.com (western canada)
----------------------------------------------

*P*

*Perry's Pet Mart*
1310 Dundas Street, East
Mississauga, ON
L4Y 2C1
Phone: (905) 273-9611
Fax: (905) 279-2396
Website:
http://www.perryspetmart.ca/
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19504

*Pet Paradise*
8a 2020 Appleby Line
Burlington, ON L7L 6M6
*Tel* - (905) 331-7381 
*Website* -www.petparadise.info‎
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40795

*Petsotic*
Highland Creek Village 382 Old Kingston Rd. (Moved?)
Scarborough, On M1C 1B6
[email protected]

*PJ's Pet Center*
WEB SITE: http://www.pjspet.com/
_
Barrie_ - 
462 Bayfield St. N., Barrie, Ontario, L4M 5A2 - (705) 719-2209 
_
Brampton__ - 
_Bramalea City Centre - 25 Peel Centre Dr. Brampton, Ontario L6T 3R5 - (905) 792-7428 
_
Brockville_ - 
2399 Parkedale, Ave., Unit 28B, Brockville, Ontario, K6V 3G9 - (613)-345-7222 
_
Etobicoke_ - 
Sherway Gardens - 25 The West Mall Etobicoke, Ontario M9C 1B8 - (416) 622-1173 
_
Guelph_ 
183 Silvercreek Pkwy N, Guelph, ON N1H 7P7 _Phone:_ 519-767-0417 _Hours:_ Friday 9:00 am - 9:00 pm
_
Hamilton_ 
2176 Rymal Rd. E, Hamilton, Ontario, L0R 1P0 - (905) 692-7447 
_
Markham_ 
Markham Box Grove Center, 72 Copper Creek Drive, Markham, Ontario, L6B 0P2 - (905) 209-9617 
_
Milton_ 
1290 Steeles Ave. E. Milton, Ontario, L9T 6R1 - (905) 875-4183

_Mississauga_
Square One Shopping Centre, 100 City Centre Dr. Mississauga, Ontario L5B 2C9 - (905) 270-7644 
_
North York_ - Fairview Mall, 1800 Sheppard Ave. E. North York, Ontario M2J 5A7 - (416) 492-3334  (Closed)
_
North York_ - Yorkdale Shopping Centre, 3401 Dufferin St. North York, Ontario M6A 2T9 -(416) 785-4885 (Closed)
_
Peterborough_ 
950 Lansdowne St. W., Peterborough, Ontario, K9J 1Z9 -(705) 742-8558 
_
Pickering_ 
_Pickering Town Centre_, 1355 Kingston Road, Pickering, Ontario L1V 1B8 - (905) 837-1166 
_
Scarborough_ 
Scarborough Town Centre 300 Borough Drive Scarborough, Ontario M1P 4P5 - (416) 296-0026 
_
Thornhill_ 
The Promenade, 1 Promenade Circle, Thornhill, Ontario L4J 4P8 - (905) 764-3474 (FISH) (Closed?)
_
Toronto _
Yonge/Eglington Centre, 2300 Yonge St. Toronto, Ontario M4P 1E4 -(416) 622-1173 
_
Toronto_ 
3291 Yonge Street, Toronto, Ontario, M4N 2L8 - (416)544-9799

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/show...3457#post43457

*Pets Wonderful*
609 Church Street, 
Toronto, ON M4Y 2E6
*Tel* 416-922-6698 
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/show...3458#post43458

*Pet King's Pet Shop* (out of business)
827 Bloor Street West, Toronto, ON M6G 1M1
*Tel* 416-535-0411 
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/show...3459#post43459

*PetSmart*

Etobicoke
158 N Queen St
Etobicoke, ON M9C1A8
416-620-4648

Markham Store
3155 Hwy 7
Markham, ON L3R 0J5
905-415-1755

Mississauga Store
5950 Rodeo Dr
Mississauga, ON L5R 3V6
905-501-9888 

Richmondhill Store
225 High Tech Road
Richmond Hill, ON L4B 0A6
905-764-6116

Scaborough Store
12 William Kitchen Drive
Scarborough, ON M1P 5B7
416-335-7922 

Toronto Store
835 Eglinton Ave E
East York, ON M4G 4G9
416-696-0388

Vaughan Store
7575 Weston Road
Vaughan, ON L4L 9K5
905-850-8970

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/show...6871#post66871

*Proaquatic*
585 Middlefield Road, Unit 12A
Toronto, ON M1V 4Y5
*Tel:* 647-728-1296
*Email :* [email protected]
www.proaquatic.ca
*Gtaa Link:* http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1045458#post1045458

*ONLINE ONLY*

Petsandponds.com http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10211
Progressivereef.com (Western Canada)
premiumaquatics.com (US)
http://www.planetinverts.com/ http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4026


----------



## Ciddian

*
Q

**QB Aquariums (closed)
*4000 Steeles Ave W Unit 4
Vaughan Ontario
L4L 4V9
p:905-265-8064
f:905-265-9082
c:416-882-0410
2000 sqft*
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4495

R

*
*Reptile Kings*
5418 Yonge Street, North York, ON M2N 6X4
*Tel * 416-223-4464 
*Store Website *www.reptilekings.com 
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6238
*Reef Aquatica
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17444
*

*Rivers 2 Oceans Aquariums
*1370 dundas street east
unit 11
905 808 4658
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38719

*Reef Raft*
1650 Dundas St. East
Unit 2
Mississauga, ON L4X 2Z3
Tel: 905-290-9693

http://www.reefraft.net/
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10157

*Reefquarium
*Unit 10, 21 Fairburn Drive,
Markham, Ontario L6G-0A5
Tel 905-947-4367 Cell 416-816-8888
*
website -* http://www.reefquarium.com/
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13093*

Online Stores

*http://www.reefaquatica.com
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17444
*Royal Aquariums
*http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36875
*
S

*
*SAFARI Pet Center (In Vaughan Mills Mall)
*1 Bass Pro Mills Drive
Vaughan, ON L4K 5W4
Tel - 905.532.9010 
Monday - Saturday: 10am to 9pm 
Sunday: 11am to 7pm*
Website http://www.safaripetcenter.com/en/index.html
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13676

Sea U Marine*

10 Apple Creek Boulevard, Markham, ON L3R 5Z1
Telephone : 905-475-1089
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3249

*Shrimp Fever (Grand Opening April 26th)
*4560 Highway 7 East
Unit 400B, Markham
Ontario, Canada
www.shrimpfever.com
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44863*

T
*
*TUNG HO AQUARIUM*
4465 SHEPPARD AVE
BRIMLEY & SHEPPARD

*The Coral Reef Shop*
1371 Plains Road East,
Burlington, Ontario,
L7R 3P9
Tel - (289) 337-3398
Store Website - www.coralreefshop.com
Email - [email protected]
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36809*
 u
v
w

*
Walter's Aquatic Adventure at TERRA in Milton.

12800 Britannia Rd.
Milton, ON
South side of Britannia Road just west of Trafalgar Road.
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16099

*Wild Fish Aquarium
51 McMurchy Ave S
Brampton
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41661
*
*WONG's Aquarium 
*Broadview and Gerrardhttp://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31706*

x
y
z*


----------



## Proaquatic

*Adding new store*

Hi there, how would i have someone add me to the GTAA store listing?


----------



## teemee

you might want to post address, tel, what you sell... just a start!


----------



## qualityshrimpz

the newmarket aquarium just opened and should be added to this list. quickly becoming my new fav!


----------



## youngt3

*Another New Store in Markham Just Opened*

Found this ad on Kijiji:

Welcome to FLOURISH AQUARIUM
9255 woodbine ave markham on L6C 1Y9
STORE HOURS：
Monday to Sunday 10am to 8pm
GRAND OPENING SALE ：March 31 to April 15
All dry goods from20%-70%off
All live fish 30%off


----------



## tom g

*closed stores*

Advanced Reef Aquatics
18 Thompson Road, Unit#4,
Milton, Ontario, L9T 2X5
Tel - (905) 693-6363 
Website - www.advancedreefaquatics.ca
Email - [email protected]
Gtaa Review Link

closed
---------------------------
AquaInspiration
3477 Kennedy Road UNIT #9, 
Scarborough, ONTARIO
CANADA M1V 3Z7
(Steeles/Kennedy intersection)
Tel - (647) 729-6667 
Store Email - [email protected]
Store Website - www.aquainspiration.com
Gtaa Review Link

closed 
--------
big als Oakville

Oakville
557 Kerr Street 
Oakville, Ontario L6K 3C9 
Tel - (905) 339-3474

closed 
----------------------
PJ's Pet Center
WEB SITE: http://www.pjspet.com/

all pjs pets closed 
------------------------

Oakville Reef Gallery
579 Kerr Street
Oakville, ON L6K 3E1
(905) 338-2782
http://www.oakvillereefgallery.com/
https://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10156

closed
--------------
Sea U Marine

10 Apple Creek Boulevard, Markham, ON L3R 5Z1
Telephone : 905-475-1089
https://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3249

closed
-------------------------

these are the ones I know for sure are closed down 
this list needs a major re doooo


----------



## notclear

New: Under the Sea


----------



## loonie

Not sure, I pass by, do not see Aqua Pets at Steels.

Wonder they are closed, someone can confirm.


----------



## notclear

Should still be there. You won't be able to see it at Steeles, it is opposite No Frills.


----------



## Apple

Aquarium Depot has two stores and does online sales. They sell coral frags but not fish, lots of supplies and equipment for both fresh and saltwater. Very nice, knowledgeable owner.

https://www.aquariumdepot.ca/

TORONTO STORE
Our retail store is located in Toronto, Canada. We use this location to primarily sell coral, marine fish and dry goods. This location is also used as a showroom to showcase the products that we carry online and to allow our customers to pickup their online orders.

Store Address:
1570 Midland Ave Unit 10
Toronto, Ontario
Canada, M1P 3C3

Store Hours:
Mon-Fri: By Appointment Only
Sat-Sun: 12pm-5pm

MISSISSAUGA STORE
Our retail store is located in Mississauga, Canada. We use this location to primarily sell coral, marine fish and dry goods. This location is also used as a showroom to showcase the products that we carry online and to allow our customers to pickup their online orders.

Store Address:
1103 Britannia Road East
Mississauga, Ontario
Canada, L4W 3X1

Store Hours:
Mon: Closed
Tue-Fri: 12pm-6pm
Sat: 10am-5pm
Sun: 12pm-5pm


----------

